# Vintage Peugeot Sites?



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All:

I know this might be a bit off-topic because it's not MTB-related, but it seems generally people who are interested in vintage MTBs are also interested in other bicycles and thus a good crew to ask:

Anyone know of any good websites geared :nono: towards vintage Peugeot bicycles?

Thanks,

-p


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

No MTBs, but lots of road bike info:

http://home.wanadoo.nl/peugeotshow/


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Scanned the 1998 brochure some time ago. Also includes MTBs!

https://www.apexspeed.com/oldschoolmtb/forums/showthread.php?t=101

Some earlier TeamLine models:









Christian Taillefer racing his KL5000 downhill bike.




























From the '93 line up:


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks guys -- ha I never knew Peugeot made any (respectible) mountain bikes, neat. Incidently my initial post is due to my recent interest in the 1970's-era Peugeot road/touring/cruising bikes; I recently acquired a bicycle I'm trying to get more information on and wanted some sources. Once I bring it home I hope a serial number will help me determine the model/year. I only was able to look at it briefly in low-light, but it's a neat old bike, 10-12 speed, cruiser bars, great condition (looks like it sat brand-new in the person's basement/garage). I want to clean it up and, due to the difficulties of dealing with French-sized cranks/BBs/etc, maybe just put different bars/stem on it (or just flip them) and just ride it as one of my commuters.

-p


----------



## cyclodan (Feb 15, 2004)

Post up here...

http://www.bikeforums.net/forumdisplay.php?f=181

Lot's of knowledgable Peugeot freaks hang out here.


----------

